# Hey everyone i'm new here...how do you like my video?



## Compton24 (Jan 12, 2009)

YouTube - Untitled 30


i just turned 19 and have been working out for several years in between my sports.  i didnt see where to put the video so i thought i would put it in here.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2009)

i think this is the forum you were looking for


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 12, 2009)

Compton24 said:


> YouTube - Untitled 30
> 
> 
> i just turned 19 and have been working out for several years in between my sports.  i didnt see where to put the video so i thought i would put it in here.




I suddenly get the urge to visit my barber and get a decent haircut........


----------



## Hoglander (Jan 12, 2009)

I was trying to figure out what to say on this but... 







YouTube Video


----------



## Merkaba (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## readyformore (Jan 12, 2009)

maybe u shoulda answered the phone instead


----------



## MeatheadSam (Jan 14, 2009)

Are you a homo? You sure look like one....


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 14, 2009)

You don't have a bad physique, but have ruined any credibility here by doing the Full Monty in your first 5 posts.

Less prancing more lifting, son.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 14, 2009)

That was almost as cool as the girl taking the myspace photo with a turd in the toilet.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2009)

KelJu said:


> That was almost as cool as the girl taking the myspace photo with a turd in the toilet.



no no no.. its almost as cool as this guy 






YouTube Video


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Jan 14, 2009)

ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

seriously?


----------



## KelJu (Jan 14, 2009)

PreMier said:


> no no no.. its almost as cool as this guy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I crack up every time I watch that video.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 15, 2009)

See that guy would almost be welcome here because he's obviously fucking stoned and hilarious.

That vid never gets old


----------



## MeatheadSam (Jan 15, 2009)

KelJu said:


> I crack up every time I watch that video.



Yep, the last bit of the video he looks like he's rotating on someones cock. What a doofus.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 15, 2009)

MeatheadSam said:


> Yep, the last bit of the video he looks like he's rotating on someones cock. What a doofus.



I tend to believe he is either on MDMA, or he is doing that whole thing as a joke. Either way, its funny.


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 15, 2009)

People like you are the reason people like me are stigmatised.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 15, 2009)

KelJu said:


> That was almost as cool as the girl taking the myspace photo with a turd in the toilet.



link plz? I want to lol at work.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## IronAddict (Jan 15, 2009)

It kinda looks like she's wiping and snapping a picture at the same time!


----------



## Skib (Jan 15, 2009)

this thread is hilarious... i want to hear the OP reply...


----------



## Chevrolet (Jan 15, 2009)

steroids


----------



## Compton24 (Jan 16, 2009)

first video was a joke.

second one, no.

serious replies, please.


----------



## Skib (Jan 16, 2009)

Compton24 said:


> first video was a joke.
> 
> second one, no.
> 
> serious replies, please.





Gazhole said:


> You don't have a bad physique, but have ruined any credibility here by doing the Full Monty in your first 5 posts.
> 
> Less prancing more lifting, son.


----------



## MeatheadSam (Jan 16, 2009)

Compton24 said:


> first video was a joke.
> 
> second one, no.
> 
> serious replies, please.



Serious videos please.....

Nah, really, the second one is marginally better but the first looks like a gay bar striptease.


----------



## Snarff (Jan 16, 2009)

YouTube - Electric Six - "Gay Bar" (Hi Res)


----------



## Logman (Jan 16, 2009)

Some serious self-love going on these videos.  Bookmarked for future lulz.


----------



## Metallibanger (May 18, 2012)

Witchblade said:


> People like you are the reason people like me are stigmatised.



Hey Bitchblade! Long time no see!!!
Elite member wow wow
ha ha


----------

